# Identify Things On this GTO



## p1squally (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok so i saw this picture floating around the internet
im like 80% sure its photoshopped and not a real car

butttttt if i wer to do something that looked like thisssss

what size rims do those look like?
also what would that put the ride height at?

and does anyone know if side pipes are legal in cali?
remeber reading something about that a longg time ago...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would say they are at least 18's and i believe your exhaust for cali emissions need to go to the rear of the car.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

1. Nothing is legal in California
2. Maybe they are 20's
3. Photoshop can do wonders.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't answer either question, but...I want one!!!:cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

p1squally said:


> Ok so i saw this picture floating around the internet
> im like 80% sure its photoshopped and not a real car
> 
> butttttt if i wer to do something that looked like thisssss
> ...


there is a company called Trans Am Depot that is modifying camaros to look like pontiacs. they have 69 judges,69 trans am and i think a 76 trans am.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In CA we have no vehicle safety inspections like other states. So there is a lot of junk on the roads. We have the toughest smog laws in the nation....for '76-up vehicles. Everything '66 and up must "comply" by having it's born-with emissions equipment in place, but these vehicles are not inspected,ever, unless pulled over by the CHP and the officer does a check. Here's the thing: these officers are 25-30 years old, are not smog techs, and don't generally know what an AIR on a '67 SS396 is supposed to look like. So, Pre-76 for side pipes, no problem. CA only regulates the emission system, and that includes the Cat converter. Anything "cat back" does not matter. The exhaust sytem is not an issue. Header-mufflers, side pipes, whatever is legal as long as it's noise compliant. And out here, NOBODY gets noise related tikets. I'll bet I could run around Fresno uncapped for a year before I got a ticket....too many fat old guys on un-muffled Harley's around here pretending to be Juvenile Delinquents!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like a valance rear wheel air dam was grafted in from a nissan or some other tuner also the side pipes appear to be set out farther to accommodate the scoop. it has been enhanced digitally (look at the disk brakes through the wheel spokes), looks like a rendering with a real car as the template, all in all i like it. Classic black keeps it from being overboard.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the whole image is an "artists rendering" and not a photo of a real car. Two many proportions are just a little bit off. No drip rails, hood scoops are too 'flat', body overall looks too wide, funky (and wrong) "squeeze ins" at the rear bottom edge of the door. I do like the overall impression, but it's a long way from "actual".

Bear


----------

